

Display a GitHub repo's latest commits on your site - tylerlh
https://github.com/TylerLH/github-latest-commits-widget

======
tylerlh
if there are any feature requests, i'm all ears

~~~
kibwen
This could be neat, but it needs some work on presentation. You can probably
reduce the height of each commit entry by 2/3 if you switch to using a 20x20
gravatar, get rid of the hash, and truncate the commit message to the first 50
characters. It would also be great if you could find room to stick the "52
week participation" graph that shows up on your user page (but not sure if
there's an API for this, could be tricky).

~~~
tylerlh
Thanks for the input. These were all considerations of mine as well. I'll make
some updates to the widget.

Implementing some charting into it would be awesome and was something I
initially had in mind, however you suspected right in that there isn't much
help from the API for 52-week participation. Will see what I can dig up.

